# Local Brick and Mortor Bee Shops location help



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

bump ..


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

You can find name and addresses of all Mann Lake dealers at this link:
http://www.mannlakeltd.com/publications/cat2010/page64.pdf

And one from Honey-B-Healthy:
http://honeybhealthy.com/DealerLocator.html


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

Eastside - try WSBA - they have a list of local Washington clubs and sites - you might get more information that direction 
how are your bees doing down there?


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

To my knowledge, there are NO local supply companies. The closest to me is in either Rosenburg, or Alvin, I believe. Those are both 100 miles away. Paris is a full day's drive.

But here's a thought: At one time, it was your local Feed 'n Seed that carried the basics for beeks. My local FnS still carries the sort of thing you are describing. So does my local nursery/garden store. The local gift shop is interested in this kind of thing. The local Chamber of Commerce/Ag sells a few odds and ends, too. I've even had a local pharmacy interested in selling my honey! Pack up some samples and go door knocking. You'll be surprised at who is interested.

Good luck!
*Summer*


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

The local Co-op here has started selling basic beekeeping stuff (hive boxes, frames, entrance reducers and feeders, etc.). I don't think they keep great numbers in stock and probably have to order some things (which is what most of us around here have to do anyways). But it is a big store, and it is in front of a lot of people which might generate more interest in beekeeping.


----------

